# tiger tutorial- part two



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

Thought it would make more sense to finish this up in a new thread.

Before we get into it, I need to revisit something I touched on in the part one thread, that is thread choice for the first layer of the wrap. In this experiment I used regular nylon in black and regular nylon white for the first layer. The final result did not come out like I'm used to. (disappointing)

Prior to this I have always followed the recommendation to use regular nylon in black, but NCP for the other color, whatever choice that may be. I need to experiment a little more to confirm, but at this point I would recommend staying with NCP type thread for the lighter color.

Ok back to it- we left off with the first layer of thread, and I applied CP and a layer of finish, so we are at this point.










Had this been an actual wrap on a rod I would have been a little more precise in leveling the finish and neater on the ends, but for demo purposes I wasn't concerned with it.

Ok recall on the first layer we wrapped from left to right, we are now going to add the second layer starting on the right and working to the left.

We are essentially going to be doing the same type of wrap ( 2 colored) as we did in the first layer. However there is a difference. We will do an add in thread just like before, but the purpose of this thread is different. The add in thread is sacrificial and will be removed later in the process. The purpose of this thread is to act as a spacer. More on this as we go along.

Top layer of thread choice- in this demo I will be using HT metallic thread in Turqouise as the main thread, and HT metallic in silver for the sacrifical add in. It helps to see what is going on by using contrasting colors, it helps to see that they lay side by side as you go.

I like using the metallic threads for a couple of reasons- we will not be doing any burnishing to the top layer, and metallics don't need a CP application. Finally the metallic thread provides the overall look to the wrap, and the metallics have (IMO) that extra sparkle that makes the wrap stand out.

The metallics can be a bit more difficult to work with(regarding using two threads at the same time) but I think the results are better and worth it.. Take your time and you'll be fine.

One word on timing- we want to apply the top layer of thread before the epoxy has completely cured and hardened. I like to do it between 12 and 24 hours of applying the epoxy over the first thread layer.


Ok back to it, start at the right and wind to the left.










When you get to the start of the 2 colors it's time to pop in our add in, the siver thread.










We need to remove this thread later so we don't want to lock it in with multiple turns of the main thread. Three or four turns should be sufficient to allow us to start laying it in. when we get to the left end we also don't want to lock it in on the left either. Don't trim the ends of the siver thread, it will help removal later. Also remember- NO BURNISHING- we don't want to disturb the thread, and you really should never burnish metallics anyway. 










At this point we want to warm the wrap slightly, this will help the metallic thread to dig in and take a set in the not yet hardened epoxy. Use a heat gun on low or a hair dryer for this, DO NOT use an alcohol lamp or open flame. Don't over do it, warm not hot- You can melt the metallic thread if your not careful, and you don't want the underneath epoxy hot, just warm.

We now let it sit for 30-45 minutes or a little more. THis gives the metallic thread time to set up in the warm epoxy.

When it comes time to remove the silver thread a thread tool or dental pick can help.










Start at the left and grab the end of the silver thread that we did not trim earlier.










Gently tug it in the opposite direction it was wrapped. You should have an adjacent coil of the silver thread pop up enough to get the pic under and pull the thread loose. We don't want to disturb the main thread so, be gentle. Once it's free turn the rod in the opposite direction of the wrap and slowly unwrap the silver thread as you go.




As you unwrap you'll see your Tiger wrap take shape, the last step would be to add a layer of finish to the top layer of thread. Remember I said I wasn't impressed with the results from this wrap, and think it may have been not using NCP type thread for the white. The result is a very subtle wrap that just doesn't do the tiger wrap justice. Here it is.










Here's a couple that had much better results. The first was done in Black nylon and orange NCP for the first layer, the second was Black nylon and white NCP for the first layer. The top layer was HT mettallic in red bronze for both wraps. THese have the final layer of finish applied.




















Will reserach some more and post back later with an update, I want to verify that it was the use of regular white that lead to the dismal results.

No worries, it was an experiment to find out why regular thread wasn't recommended for the white, I may now have my answer.

BTW, the final coat of epoxy is probably best done in light build. The wrap can get bulky if using multiple coats of high build- plus the light build is so much easier to take care of any bubbles that get in the mix- I rarely even have to deal with bubbles with thread master lite build finish.

Experiment and have fun.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*tiger wrap*

If you get it worked out I think the Turqouise and Silver will be beautiful .... I like the longer wrap on the last pic .... BEAUTIFUL .......


----------



## TreednNC (Jul 1, 2005)

Thank you yet again Mark. Awesome job. Cant wait to get started on mine!


----------



## KConrad (Oct 14, 2007)

Exceptional Tutorial! 

I wonder what would happen if one used a piece of HiVis Mono with the Nylon black under wrap? Humm... You got me thinking... 

Thank again, and excellent write up!


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

surfchunker said:


> If you get it worked out I think the Turqouise and Silver will be beautiful .... I like the longer wrap on the last pic .... BEAUTIFUL .......


Think your right, Will keep you posted, think the turquoise has great potential, and is a good match with teal. 

More to follow........


----------



## barty b (Dec 31, 2004)

Sweet! I'm going to practice this...I am building 2 new Pomp rods for next spring and I really like this wrap. Beautifully simplistic. :beer:


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Freedom*

You have your freedom .... I trust ya


----------



## Mark G (Nov 15, 2004)

*update*

after a little more experimentation, I have stopped using regular nylon in light colors for the bottom layer. The NCP white with regular black nylon does a much better job. Here is a couple of more pics from the latest build. THis is a WRI Nitro build.

The butt wrap was done ala tiger style. (sorry kinda poor camera focus on pic.)










THe underwrap for the ferrule and stripper guide was similar.











The guides were overwrapped in teal and silver trim.










Some custom labeling and a hookkeeper, and a little marbeling round out the finishing touches on this one.










One thing I learned on this project, it pays to have a power wrapper when trying to do lengthy (more than a couple of inches) tiger wraps. Not to discourage anyone from trying to do them without power, they can certainly be done without it, just takes time and patience, when trying to wrap two threads at the same time by hand.


----------



## surfchunker (Apr 10, 2006)

*Beautiful ......*

Love it ..... especially the last pic ..... that little bit of marbling is sweet ......


----------



## Magged Out (Oct 31, 2007)

opcorn:opcorn: Nice Work!


----------

